# pictures from show



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So here are pictures. Never tried this from facebook before so let me know if you cant see them

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... =655415748


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's telling me to "log in".


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I fixed the link


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok and if you view each picture I put captions on them.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So you took the doelings! Yaaah! Did you have fun? Can't wait to hear how they did. Who else was there? Did you learn anything great you need to tell us? :hi5:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice Pics. So, did Angie behave better? lol Her brother got first in his class again, but there was only one other goat. :slapfloor: Oh and their sire was at the show I was at. He got first in his class and there was a lot of competition in his. :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh great to know.

Yes she did awesome. Had a couple times where she didnt want to walk but that didnt last long and she made me so happy.

Candence and Kitten did awesome too.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats good. Glad they were pretty well behaved. :stars:

Oh Xcell didn't do so well, but I had issues with the judges placings in her class. Miracle was placed in front of her, and miracle has tiny tiny teats and bad attachments. _Blah and Miracle takes forever to milk out_. So.... yeah. Boots also placed in front of her. :shrug: The judge didn't even feel 99% of the goats.

I was thrilled with Xcell's behavior though! She let the judge feel her udder and she didn't jump!(even though it only took .01 seconds) :shocked: I was shocked.

Anyways that was Xcell's only show this year. She is trying to dry up on me and I am going to let her since I am getting over a gallon of milk a day, in total, from everyone. I may try putting her in a dry milkers class.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a dry milkers class, hmm never heard of that.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK Stacey, Did I miss where you posted how you did? 

Did you have a good time? And was it worth all the head ache to get ready?

I hope you had a great time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wrote it all in my thread about being fed up with show stuff.


----------

